# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > اقتصاد وأعمال >  السلام عليكم

## goldenrose

انا اختكم زينب من الجزائر اريد ان اسجل في مسابقة الماجستير لهادا العام لكن ينقصني كتاب التسير المالي(الادارة المالية) للدكتور يوسف قريشي و الدكتور الياس بن ساسي 
وهو قد نشر من دار النشر وائل  طبعة2010 عندكم في عمان 
فارجوا من يستطع توفيره لي ان يساعدني
و شكرا مسبقا

----------

